
First-known interstellar visitor is a bizarre, cigar-shaped asteroid - nwrk
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/11/first-known-interstellar-visitor-is-a-bizarre-cigar-shaped-asteroid/
======
al2o3cr
Followup question: is it Rama or V-Ger? :)

------
floatingatoll
Trust humanity to call our first interstellar visitor bizarre to its face.
It’s space. Bizarre is the default. If this turns out to be an alien, we’ll
regret this.

